# Wake On Lan FreeBSD



## DadAN (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello,
Is it possible to wake on server over internet nowadays?
Somebody has working solution?
Thanks for answers.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2015)

See wake(8).


----------

